# Think I got a good deal. 450 bush Master.



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Was leaving Walmart in Marion today. I look across the street. Pawn shop we buy and sell guns. Ended up with a CVA Scout 450 Bush Master 450 single shot new in the box for $230 out the door. I'm going to have the barrel cut down to 16.5". My new deer thumper. I've been using a Thompson Contender with a sweet 16 45/70 with a compensator. My Dad loves that gun and I'm thinking I'll give it to him for his birthday this year and use the 450 myself. I'll get it back eventually anyway but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Dont cut the barrel down! I have the same rifle and with the 25" barrel its been very accurate out to 300yrds. If your gona cut the barrel down ill buy it off of you for 230 and you can use the money to get one of the shorty 450bm's!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I would agree site it in and shoot it and then decide to chop if needed


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TomC said:


> Dont cut the barrel down! I have the same rifle and with the 25" barrel its been very accurate out to 300yrds. If your gona cut the barrel down ill buy it off of you for 230 and you can use the money to get one of the shorty 450bm's!


Agree with this.
Doubt you'll get near the accuracy cutting 8 1/2"s off that bbl.
Don't know the difference when comparing twist rate of a 25" bbl to a 16 1/2" but I'd bet there is some. And even a small difference in twist rate can make a huge difference in accuracy.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’d leave it alone, that’s a great gun. A 25” barrel isn’t too bad on a single shot breechloading rifle.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

If anybody is interested there is a Scout 450 like new with box on Armslist Columbus for $225.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You will kill the fps by cutting. Your gun..


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So you have to have a credit card to use armslist now? Well crap.


----------

